# Suche Tips für Bewerbungen



## MB_Plc_Starter (8 Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Adrian und derzeit absolviere ich mein Masterstudium, im Fach Maschinenbau an der TU Dortmund. Die Fachrichtung ist Produktionstechnik. Zuvor absolvierte ich meinen Bachelor an einer Technischen Hochschule, ebenfalls im Fach Maschinenbau. Die Fachrichtung war Automobiltechnik. Parallel dazu hatte ich eine Werkstudententätigkeit ab dem dritten Semester. Einsatzort war hier die Betriebsmittelkonstruktion, bei einem international tätigen Automobilzulieferer. Ich habe nur noch drei Prüfungen offen und bin auf der Suche nach einer Abschlussarbeit. Diese hat an unserer Uni einen Umfang von ca. 6 Monaten.

Warum will ich jetzt in die SPS-Programmierung oder in diesem Umfeld arbeiten? Bei meiner voraus gegangen Tätigkeit habe ich Vorrichtungen entwickelt, welche sich diverser Sensorik und Bildverarbeitungssystemen bedienten. Die Anbindung erfolgte stets durch externe Dienstleister. Mich hat es anschließend immer fasziniert, wenn alles in Betrieb genommen wurde und ineinander griff. Deshalb habe ich damit begonnen, mich privat über die Arbeit hinaus, mit der Materie der Automatisierungstechnik zu beschäftigen. In den Bereich der SPS-Programmierung habe ich mich zunächst selbstständig eingearbeitet und anschließend die Kurse von Florian Stöger (SPS4You) absolviert. Mir ist bewusst das ich dadurch nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt habe, aber irgendwo muss man mal anfangen.

Die meisten Jobangebote sind über Personalvermittlungen, sprich man bekommt nicht raus welche Firma dahintersteckt. Wenn ich meine Bewerbung dahin sende, landet diese direkt im Müll.

Die wenigsten Firmen haben Praktika ausgeschrieben oder eine Stellenanzeige für eine Initiativbewerbung. Ich habe bis jetzt eine gefunden. So kommen wir auch nun zu meinem nächsten Problem. Bei vielen Firmen stehen noch nicht einmal Kontaktdaten für Nachfragen in den Stellenanzeigen. Sonst würde ich vorab nachfragen, ob Interesse an einem Praktikanten mit anschließender Masterarbeit besteht.

Da wäre ich dann auch schon direkt mal an eure Erfahrung angewiesen. Wie reagieren die Firmen so darauf, wenn man sich bei einer SPS-Programmierer Stellenanzeige als Praktikant bewirbt.  Den ohne vorher nachzufragen , würde man sich ja bewusst als unterqualifizierter auf eine Stelle bewerben. Ich denke mal auch hier wird die Bewerbung direkt im Müll landen.

Kommen wir aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Kennt ihr Betriebe, die auch gerne mal Leute für eine Abschlussarbeit nehmen? Gerne mit einem voraus gegangenen Praktikum. Ort der Einstellung und Bezahlung spielen hier eine untergeordnete Rolle. Ich wäre bereit mich deutschlandweit zu Bewerben und bei passender Stelle dort auch hinzuziehen. 

Ich bin für jeden Tip hinsichtlich Bewerbung, Unternehmen oder anderen Punkten sehr  dankbar.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruß

Adrian


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Dezember 2021)

> Die wenigsten Firmen haben Praktika ausgeschrieben oder eine Stellenanzeige für eine Initiativbewerbung.



Initiativbewerbung bedeutet ja gerade, dass du dich bewirbst obwohl keine Stelle ausgeschrieben ist.

Warum machst du die Abschlussarbeit nicht dort wo du ab dem dritten Semester warst?

Wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich auch bei einem potentiellen Bewerbungsgespräch gefragt werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Dezember 2021)

Ich schätze mal, dich interessiert nicht nur die SPS-Programmierung, sondern die elektrische Automatisierungstechnik generell. Das Programmieren der SPS ist ja nur ein Teil davon – und ohne die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, kannst Du keine sinnvolles SPS-Programm erstellen.

Wenn Du beispielsweise Google nach

Praktikum automatisierungstechnik dortmund

bemühst, findest Du zahlreiche Angebote. Und auch bei den Vermittlern (z. B. stepstone) steht in der Regel dran, wer der Anbieter ist (außer vielleicht wenn eine höhere Stelle wie GF oder so zu besetzen ist).

Und dann findest Du z.B.:





						Der aufgerufene Job ist nicht mehr online | thyssenkrupp
					






					jobs.thyssenkrupp.com
				




Ich meine, ein wenig Mühe und Du hat eine gute Auswahl.


----------



## MB_Plc_Starter (8 Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
danke erst einmal für deine Antwort. 


Oberchefe schrieb:


> Initiativbewerbung bedeutet ja gerade, dass du dich bewirbst obwohl keine Stelle ausgeschrieben ist.


Habe bei ein paar Firmen angerufen wo keine Iniativbewerbung ausgeschrieben war. Haben alle direkt abgelehnt. Bei einer meinte der Personaler dann ziemlich patzig wenn keine Stelle mit dem Titel Iniativbewerbung ausgeschrieben wäre, würde man nur die Zeit der Personalabteilung verschwenden.
Aber danke für deine Bestärkung mich nicht von genervten Personalern demotivieren zu lassen.


Oberchefe schrieb:


> Warum machst du die Abschlussarbeit nicht dort wo du ab dem dritten Semester warst?
> Wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich auch bei einem potentiellen Bewerbungsgespräch gefragt werden.


Das Unternehmen steht nicht gut da zur Zeit und hat wie bereits erwähnt die Einbindung komplett extern machen lassen. Außerdem würde ich mich gerne von der Konstruktion ein wenig loslösen.
 Gruß Adrian


----------



## CNC840D (8 Dezember 2021)

Schau mal in dein Postfach..vielleicht ist das was für dich.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2021)

Ich will dir nicht unbedingt die Illusion rauben, aber hinter SPS-Programmierung steckt heute vielmehr als nur Abläufe an Anlagen.
Als Maschinenbauer würdest du bei uns auch eine Absage bekommen.
Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einfach zu viele elektrotechnische Grundlagen fehlen.


----------



## MB_Plc_Starter (8 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Blockmove,
danke für deine ehrliche Rückmeldung. In der tat denke ich auch das dort meine größten defizite liegen. Denn bei den meisten Stellenanzeigen werden Maschinenbauer bei der Berufsausbildung auch nicht aufgelistet. Wo liegen denn deiner Erfahrung nach die Defizite im Berufsalltag. Bei der Auslegung von elektrischen Schaltungen (von der Befugnis mal abgesehen)? Oder meinst du hinsichtlich Systemtheorie und Regelungstechnik?
Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2021)

MB_Plc_Starter schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> danke für deine ehrliche Rückmeldung. In der tat denke ich auch das dort meine größten defizite liegen. Denn bei den meisten Stellenanzeigen werden Maschinenbauer bei der Berufsausbildung auch nicht aufgelistet. Wo liegen denn deiner Erfahrung nach die Defizite im Berufsalltag. Bei der Auslegung von elektrischen Schaltungen (von der Befugnis mal abgesehen)?
> Vielen Dank und Gruß


Wenn ich mir den Bereich Maschinenbau anschaue, dann ist sicherlich eine Ausbildung als Mechatroniker oder Elektroniker von Vorteil.
Reine SPS-Prgrammierer werden - so wie ich es sehe - immer seltener. Du hast fast immer das Thema Maschinensicherheit und auch Antriebstechnik dabei. Bei der Inbetriebnahme dann sowieso. Die reine Programmierung ist in dem Bereich auch vergleichsweise langweilig. Das Interessante (und auch gut bezahlte) ist die komplette Auslegung einer Anlage / Maschine.
Etwa anderes ist im Bereich Anlagenbau (Chemie) oder Regelungstechnik. Da ist die Anzahl der "Quereinsteiger" deutlich größer. Da gibt's z.B. viele Physiker, Mathematiker, Chemiker usw.
Wie gesagt, ich will dir nicht die Hoffnungen nehmen.
Du kannst natürlich einen Job finden, aber es kann steinig sein.


----------



## MB_Plc_Starter (8 Dezember 2021)

Ok, danke für die erneute Rückmeldung. Also wäre es deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller auf meine Berufserfahrung in der Betriebsmittelkonstruktion aufzubauen? Da hier schon Berührungen mit der MRL stattgefunden haben? 
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (9 Dezember 2021)

MB_Plc_Starter schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die erneute Rückmeldung. Also wäre es deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller auf meine Berufserfahrung in der Betriebsmittelkonstruktion aufzubauen? Da hier schon Berührungen mit der MRL stattgefunden haben?
> Gruß


Naja Kenntnisse in der MRL helfen sicherlich.
Gute Preumatik- und / oder Hydraulikkenntnisse sind auch von Vorteil.
Was verlangt wird, hängt ganz klar von der Branche bzw. von der Firma ab.
Es gibt Firmen, die totale Aufgabentrennung haben und es gibt Firmen, die auf Allrounder setzen.
Und alles dazwischen natürlich auch.


----------



## Stefan1312 (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Adrian,

Ich studiere ebenfalls Maschinenbau und arbeite seit 8 Jahren nebenberuflich in der Automatisierungstechnik und ja.. wie Blockmove schon geschrieben hat.. die Elektrotechnik Kenntnisse haben teilweise gefehlt.ja.
ABER:
Worin liegt das Problem? - du weißt was du willst, du weißt was dich interessiert, du weißt was du in Zukunft machen willst... also verfolg einfach dein Ziel und lass dich nicht entmutigen!

Ein Tipp von mir: Such dir auf deiner Uni alle Vorlesungen zum Thema elektrische Antriebstechnik raus - besuche und absolviere diese. Auf meiner Uni gibt es auch sehr viele Vorlesungen / Laboreinheiten zum Thema SPS-Programmierung, Bussysteme, Robotik, Bildverarbeitung. (und das von den verschiedensten Instituten (Maschinenbau,Technische Informatik, Elektrotechnik - mit ganz unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten)
Vor allem sind die Vorlesungen zum Thema Gleich/Wechselstromtechnik, magnetische Felder und allgemeine Messtechnik wichtig (inkl. der Laboreinheiten) - aber diese Themen hat normalerweise jeder Maschinenbauer sowieso in seinem Grundstudium von Haus aus dabei - es gilt jetzt nur mehr, dass schon einmal Gehörte anzuwenden .

Kauf dir jetzt für zu Hause eine SPS von z.B. Beckhoff oder Siemens. (gebraucht auf Ebay) inkl. einem 230V Umrichtersystem + Antrieb.

Beckhoff TwinCat ist zum Testen mit den gesamten Softwarepaketen kostenlos - diese haben auch viele Tutorials direkt auf ihrer Homepage und versuch den Antrieb einmal über ein PLC-Programm anzusprechen. / in Kombination mit den theoretischen Vorlesungen an deiner Uni - und wenn du Glück hast - einem hilfsbereiten Assistenten aus den LÜ`s wirst du damit deine ersten Erfolge haben, wenn du dich dahinter hängst..
( der Weg ist jedoch sehr steinig.. dass kann ich dir leider jetzt schon sagen.. vor allem Antriebe anzusprechen ohne SPS`n vorher programmiert zu haben.. wird heavy. )

Bei der Verkabelung gib halt Acht, dass kann im schlimmsten Fall gefährlich für dich sein! Also geh zu deiner alten Firma, geh auf die Elektriker zu und frag einfach einmal nach, ob dir jemand den Schaltschrank einer Maschine / inkl. dem Schaltplan erklären kann - es würde dich brennend interessieren 
und versuch das Ding bei dir zu Haus dann selbst für deine ersten Versuche zu verdrahten.



Zum Thema Abschlussarbeit: Schau vl. einmal bei Beckhoff direkt nach, oder schreib sie an. Die bieten in den Sommermonaten auch Workshops für Studierende an.








						Summer School
					






					www.beckhoff.com
				




War bei Beckhoff Wien vor 2 Monaten bei einer Grundlagenschulung dabei, um die Hardware von Beckhoff überhaupt einmal kennen zu lernen und war selbst begeistert. Super netter Umgang, die waren echt extrem bemüht. Wir haben für unsere Arbeit sinnvolle Alternativen zu Siemens gesucht und werden diesen Hersteller bei einem unserer nächsten Projekte einmal testweise einsetzen.
Oder bei uns in Österreich würde mir jetzt B&R einfallen , eventuell auch Sigmatek.

Wenn du in deiner Umgebung keine konkrete Firma findest, geh einfach auf die Institute zu. Bei uns haben sehr viele Institute Interesse an interessierten Automatisierungstechnikern  .. vom Konstruktionsinstitut angefangen: für zum Beispiel Prüfstände, Technische Chemie zur Automatisierung von Reaktoren, oder Fertigungstechnik zur Automatisierung von Handlingprozessen.
Geh dort hin / frag nach / ruf an und sei lästig  .. du bekommst deine Chance.. ich bin mir sicher!
Von wo ich das weiß? - ich hab`s selbst so gemacht ;D

Falls du Hilfe benötigst, kannst du dich auch gerne bei mir melden. Bei der Antriebsinbetriebnahme wirds sonst sicher steinig. Wir haben bei uns in der Arbeit Großteils eine Mischung aus alten Siemens Simodrive Systemen (auf diesen alten Systemen durfte ich meine ersten Erfahrungen sammeln) und Siemens Sinamics Umrichtern - auf den neueren Maschinen.

Info am Rande:
Oder du machst es einfach wie Jonas (Winkler) - siehe Youtube. Jonas ist Möbeldesigner. Zuerst hat er an der TH - Köln Design studiert und hat im Anschluss seinen Tischlerei-Meister gemacht.
Auch du kannst im Anschluss an dein Maschinenbaustudium eine Ausbildung in der Elektrotechnik machen, dafür ist es ja nie zu spät - dass könnte auch zum Ziel führen.

Viel Erfolg auf deinem Weg!

lG Stefan


----------



## MB_Plc_Starter (9 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Stefan,
vielen lieben Dank für deine ausführlichen und motivierenden Worte. Meine letzten Module an der Uni bestehen zu 2/3 Antriebstechnik und 1/3 Robotik. Ich warte leider auch immer noch auf Rückmeldung diverser Lehrstühle zu Projekten oder Abschlussarbeiten. Ich fang halt jetzt schon an zu suchen, damit ich nicht sehr viel oder wenn möglich keinen Leerlauf zwischen "Scheinfreiheit" und Abschlussarbeit habe. Hab halt auch schon einige absagen bekommen, aber ja ich denke mit ein wenig Frustrationstoleranz und eventuellen Umwegen werde ich schon irgendiwe an meinem Ziel ankommen.Danke auch vielmals für deine Tips an Unternehem. Genrell an dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an dieses nette Forum.
Gruß Adrian


----------



## Stefan1312 (9 Dezember 2021)

Ja bitte gern, also bei uns haben die Institute vl. noch das ein oder andere Problem / Mehraufwand mit Corona & Distance Learning.. da kann`s vl schon einmal hilfreich sein, vorsichtig telefonisch nachzufragen ob sie schon was wissen 

lG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Dezember 2021)

Ich würde das auch nicht so schlecht sehen. Dass der SPS Programmierer alles von Auslegung, Angebotserstellung, Eplan über SPS-Programmieurung, Visualierung und allem drum und dran macht, gibt es wohl nur noch bei kleinen Projekten. Oder wie soll das gestemmt werden: halbes Jahr Eplan zeichnen, dann halbes Jahr Programmierung, halbes Jahr Schaltschrankbau, halbes Jahr Inbetriebnahme? Das funktioniert heutzutage so nicht mehr.
Bewirb dich bei einer großen Firma wo die Aufgabenbereiche voneinander getrennt sind, dann kannst du dich auch in einen einzigen Bereich der dich interessiert richtig reinknien. Aber elektrotechnisch würde ich mich zumindest soweit weiterbilden, dass du einen Schaltschrank überhaupt öffnen darfst, sonst ist das alleine schon der Showstopper.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2021)

MB_Plc_Starter schrieb:


> ... Habe bei ein paar Firmen angerufen wo keine Iniativbewerbung ausgeschrieben war. Haben alle direkt abgelehnt. Bei einer meinte der Personaler dann ziemlich patzig wenn keine Stelle mit dem Titel Iniativbewerbung ausgeschrieben wäre, würde man nur die Zeit der Personalabteilung verschwenden...



Dem Personaler solltest du seine Patzigkeit verzeihen. Vielleicht kennt er diesen sehr seltenen Fall nicht, wo auf eine Stellenausschreibung eine Initiativbewerbung erwartet wird .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2021)

Es wäre übrigens noch besser gewesen, wenn du beim Personaler nach einer Stelle mit _Alternativbewerbung_ gefragt hättest  .


----------



## MB_Plc_Starter (11 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Thomas, hallo geiziger Onkel (großer Comic Fan),
danke auch für eure Beiträge. Entschuldigt bitte die verspätete Antwort. Ich werde es einfach weiter versuchen. Sowohl an den Lehrstühlen sowie in der freien Wirtschaft. Das mit den Schaltschränken stellt selbstverständlich ein großes Problem dar. Ich kann mich da nur eurem Vorredner anschließen, es wird ein steiniger Weg werden. Ich habe jedenfalls aus diesem Thread wertvolle Informationen ziehen können. Deswegen scbon mal ein danke an alle die etwas dazu beigetragen haben.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Adrian


----------

